# Clear coat peeling...



## jetta02awp (Jun 16, 2013)

I noticed today that the clear coat on my front bumper is peeling. It's a 2012 with 28k. I purchased in June 2013. What kind of paint warranty is on these cars. I can't find the info on the Internet and can't find my window sticker. 

Thanks in advance
Nick


----------



## dikoroso (May 12, 2016)

jetta02awp said:


> I noticed today that the clear coat on my front bumper is peeling. It's a 2012 with 28k. I purchased in June 2013. What kind of paint warranty is on these cars. I can't find the info on the Internet and can't find my window sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can yu show me pics it?


----------



## jetta02awp (Jun 16, 2013)

It's not letting me upload pics. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm guessing you bought used ... not certified pre-owned. I'm saying this because I'm having the same problem with the rear bumper cover on my Cadillac ... STILL waiting to hear from GM nearly 3 months later. They're trying to say the bumper cover was replaced/repainted by the previous owner, even though the vehicle had only 7k miles on it when I purchased it. I purchased it from the dealer who originally sold the vehicle new, and they show no record of any accident damage to cause a repaint of the part in question. Moral of the story is ... they'll try to weasel out of paying for a factory flaw if even remotely possible! Here I expected a lot more in the world of customer service for a Cadillac, but I won't be making that mistake again. I'll still buy GM, but will spend less money for the same offering from GMC.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

12's only paint flaw that I knew of that they eventually gave in on was #*PI0726. GMSI document number 2838566. 

*It was for the back doors being sunk in and the dog legs being rock blasted. They adjusted the rear doors to spec, painted the legs and then 3M stripped them like 13 and up get from the factory. I don't remember if the 2nd gens got that but they seemed to have deleted the lower rock shield from the 15 and on condensers.


----------



## jetta02awp (Jun 16, 2013)

I bought it brand new. It was a left over 2012


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

It should still be under 3year/36,000 mile bumper to bumper. Get it in soon you only have little time left.


----------



## jetta02awp (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to swing by the dealer on the way home from work tomorrow. I wasn't sure if the paint was covered longer than the bumper to bumper or not.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck ... let me know how it turns out so I can try to get an answer on mine using the same process. My Escalade is still under factory warranty, but they sure are dragging their feet getting back to me. I might have to contact Cadillac customer service personally, instead of relying on a dealership.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> It should still be under 3year/36,000 mile bumper to bumper. Get it in soon you only have little time left.



Try here and see what you have left.

https://my.chevrolet.com/home?evar18=gm_owner_assistance_chevy_logo


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spaycace said:


> Good luck ... let me know how it turns out so I can try to get an answer on mine using the same process. My Escalade is still under factory warranty, but they sure are dragging their feet getting back to me. I might have to contact Cadillac customer service personally, instead of relying on a dealership.


Hello spaycace,

I wanted to reach out to you about your Escalade. I regret to hear that the paint has been coming off of your rear bumper. I understand you are interested in going to your Cadillac dealership to have this looked at and I would be happy to reach out them on your behalf. Please private message us your full contact information, VIN, mileage, and preferred dealership. I hope to hear from you soon. 

Best,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Is the car garaged? How often do you wash the car? Have you ever applied wax/sealant?


----------

